# Anyone interested in borrow your Uber account to me?



## Ken Yung (Aug 6, 2016)

I will pay you rent. Please reply to discuss.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Sure let me just DM my account info so you can go commit fraud on top of whatever other crime you are planning to commit, just make sure your credit card info is in the DM and I will send everything as soon as your payment for $200 clears and I lose my mind.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Sure, I don't see why not..
What could possibly go wrong?

...I've posted here before that many Uber drivers/members are stupid, but honestly I don't think any of them at THAT stupid.


----------



## prosidius (Dec 7, 2015)

Someone got deactivated...


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

And obviously for reason.


----------



## Ken Yung (Aug 6, 2016)

No, I'm serious.

I'm talking about Uber driver account. You can remove all your credit card info before borrow that to me. I will provide monthly rent.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Ken Yung said:


> No, I'm serious.
> 
> I'm talking about Uber driver account. You can remove all your credit card info before borrow that to me. I will provide monthly rent.


We're being serious too. No one is going to be stupid enough to do that. Not only could we (probably would) get deactivated when a pax reports that the driver picture and car do not match, we could be held legally responsible if you were to do something illegal while under our account. No one is going to do it.

Why can't you get your own account? Were you deactivated? Did you not pass background check? Do you have tickets or a short driving record/history? Something is suspicious.


----------



## Ken Yung (Aug 6, 2016)

I won't be driving with your account so no need to worry about that.

If you are interested, we can discuss further; if you are not, don't bad mouth me when you don't know the story behind.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not bad-mouthing you. The story is weird. Why do you need a driver account and you're not going to drive. Again, no one is going to do it. Too much risk. And again, not bad-mouthing you or accusing you of anything, but there must be something going on if you can't use your own account.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It's so he can drive to a Western Union and make daily deposites of $10,000 into a secure account but happens to be frozen in Nigeria and may pay the tax of $100,000 to retrieve $10,000,000 and bury his dead father here in the US which the government has his body and won't release until the interest from his past finances have been paid.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> we could be held legally responsible if you were to do something illegal while under our account.


*^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^*


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It's so he can drive to a Western Union and make daily deposites of $10,000 into a secure account but happens to be frozen in Nigeria and may pay the tax of $100,000 to retrieve $10,000,00 and bury his dead father here in the US which the government has his body and won't release until the interest from his past finances have been paid.


Why bring "Nigeria" into this? Smh


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

What exactly do you have to post about to get your thread locked around here ?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Why bring "Nigeria" into this? Smh


The OP seems to be an internet scam. Nigeria is extremely famous for internet scams. If Iceland was the most famous home of internet scams and not Nigeria, then Iceland would be the country mentioned and not Nigeria.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

forqalso said:


> The OP seems to be an internet scam. Nigeria is extremely famous for internet scams. If Iceland was the most famous home of internet scams and not Nigeria, then Iceland would be the country mentioned and not Nigeria.


Lots of countries are known for their "fraudulent ventures",America included (identity theft Mecca)! As a Nigerian,I take huge offense to that.smh


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What could POSSIBLY GO WRONG ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IERide said:


> Sure, I don't see why not..
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> ...I've posted here before that many Uber drivers/members are stupid, but honestly I don't think any of them at THAT stupid.


I am not as confident about that as you.

Remember Detroit ?

30 cents a mile ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Trust me. You would make more money at a fwy off ramp. And if the sign has the word Veteran in it I'll double the tip. Just like the guy i dropped at LAX, Not !

But honestly, if you look like a Vet. I will more than likely help you.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Why bring "Nigeria" into this? Smh


#1 for Internet scams "Nigeria"
http://www.cnet.com/news/nigerian-scam-tops-list-of-decades-online-cons/

http://www.geektime.com/2014/07/21/...t-12-7b-last-year-falling-for-nigerian-scams/

Smh for you smh for not knowing this.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

Ken Yung said:


> I won't be driving with your account so no need to worry about that.
> 
> If you are interested, we can discuss further; if you are not, don't bad mouth me when you don't know the story behind.


You want to pay someone to use their driver account but you're not going to drive on that account?????

That makes even less sense than the original request.

Why not just become a legitimate Uber driver?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> #1 for Internet scams "Nigeria"


One of the television "news magazine shows" did a story on the internet cafes there and how people used them to scam other people. They managed to get a camera crew into several of them and show where these scammers were sitting all day at computers slugging coffee and scamming people. The place was full.

I forget which show it was, it might have been _*Sixty Minutes.*_


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Lots of countries are known for their "fraudulent ventures",America included (identity theft Mecca)! As a Nigerian,I take huge offense to that.smh


I don't care. You can shake your head till it falls off and it won't change the fact that Nigeria is the most famous country for INTERNET scams. Sorry, but it is ridiculous for to suggest that it is offensive to mention Nigeria in a conversation about internet scams. You coming to the United States of America and trying to limit the Rights of the people is what is offensive.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

forqalso said:


> I don't care. You can shake your head till it falls off and it won't change the fact that Nigeria is the most famous country for INTERNET scams. Sorry, but it is ridiculous for to suggest that it is offensive to mention Nigeria in a conversation about internet scams. You coming to the United States of America and trying to limit the Rights of the people is what is offensive.


How am I limiting your rights? You are just speaking on rumors not actual research.You don't categorize a group of people in a box just because of a couple of incidents.Anyways let's agree to disagree


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> How am I limiting your rights? You are just speaking on rumors not actual research*You don't categorize a group of people in a box just because of a couple of incidents.*Anyways let's agree to disagree





luvgurl22 said:


> The elderly are usually cheapskates.Trust me,I worked with them for 10 years


What you're saying is that it's OK for you; but not for anyone else.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

If your willing to post the question here already tells me that this would be a great way for me to never be able to drive for uber again. Even if you are a stand up guy uber does monitor all forums and they are looking for this kind of thing and would love to make an example out of some fools who flagrantly gamed there system,


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Ken Yung said:


> I will pay you rent. Please reply to discuss.


I have this car available for lease. $300/week.


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

Tequila Jake said:


> You want to pay someone to use their driver account but you're not going to drive on that account?????
> 
> That makes even less sense than the original request.
> 
> Why not just become a legitimate Uber driver?


Yeah, that will raise the question mark even bigger and higher


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Ken Yung said:


> I won't be driving with your account so no need to worry about that.
> 
> If you are interested, we can discuss further; if you are not, don't bad mouth me when you don't know the story behind.


Please tell me what you would be doing with a borrowed Uber driver account if you won't be driving with it...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Why bring "Nigeria" into this? Smh


All the 419ers I've ever met were college kids or dropouts from the good ol' CCCP...nigeria was just a cover story


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sicky said:


> Please tell me what you would do with a borrowed Uber driver account if you won't be driving with it...


Somebody sell the guy an old trade dress and a screenshot of a running uber partner app so he can sell dope, molest children, or steal amazon parcels in upscale neighborhoods without attracting any attention whatsoever


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

Dude 
Your must be kidding right? Uber drivers are being accused of being rapists , serial killers and thieves. You really think anyone would risk there reputation , security for monthly rent? Whatever it is you did either fix it or work for a company delivering food or parcels.


----------



## Amun (Apr 1, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Lots of countries are known for their "fraudulent ventures",America included (identity theft Mecca)! As a Nigerian,I take huge offense to that.smh


Watch out guys professional victim at work.


----------



## yucklyftline (Mar 23, 2016)

SOMEONE HELP HIM OUT, HE'S TRYING TO GET LAID!

He obviously slipped up and told his match.com date he was an uber driver.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

yucklyftline said:


> SOMEONE HELP HIM OUT, HE'S TRYING TO GET LAID!
> 
> He obviously slipped up and told his match.com date he was an uber driver.


That will never happen. There's only one birth control more powerful than the pokemon go app and that's the uber driver app.


----------

